# Ball pythons legal in Aust?



## Kah. (Oct 11, 2007)

There's some for sale on reptile down under, I didn't know there were any in aust??


----------



## krusty (Oct 11, 2007)

no they are not legal,but they are out here.


----------



## Glimmerman (Oct 11, 2007)

They are not champ. RDU is pretty well monitored. I don't think it will be up for long.

Damn an albino Ball at that... I wish it were legal. Damn that is nice...and for $500.


----------



## Jakee (Oct 11, 2007)

Unless its a person from US selling em on RDU and thinks that there legal in AUS.


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 11, 2007)

If they r ball pythons that guy is pritty stupid cause he can be fined aswell as prison time


----------



## Kah. (Oct 11, 2007)

Repz said:


> Unless its a person from US selling em on RDU and thinks that there legal in AUS.



Location says victoria, but I guess that could be wrong


----------



## Glimmerman (Oct 11, 2007)

Repz said:


> Unless its a person from US selling em on RDU and thinks that there legal in AUS.



According to RDU he's in Victoria


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 11, 2007)

Victoria, Cameroon maybe


----------



## jay76 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know you can not keep them here and i thought i would email them to find out this is the email i got back

Hello and thanks for the mail. I am a breeder and seller of pythons located in this part of Cameroon. I have morphs of different species. They are all veterinary checked and have upto date health records. They are transported in styro boxes well heated in winter and well ventilated in summer via SWISSAIR for it takes only a maximum of 14 hours to get to your location 
Albinos ball python cost..................................$390 
Piebald ball python cost.................................. $450 
Spider ball python cost....................................$560 
Snow ball python cost.....................................$500 
Platty ball python cost.................................... $520 
Pastel ball python cost................................... $590 
Ringer ball python cost....................................$490 
I will be waiting to hear from you soonest 
Thanks


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol, obviously cameroon


----------



## alex_c (Oct 11, 2007)

i emailed too and got a similar reply


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 11, 2007)

Is the ball python pictured albino (as suggested above) or leucistic?


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol, does he not realise they r illegal here?


----------



## alex_c (Oct 11, 2007)

i asked him if their legal here and he replied with this:


Hello and thanks for the mail,they legal in Australia,So all you need is the CITES PERMIT as soon as you have the document than i will transport the animals,I will perpare the CITES PERMIT document here before i transport the animals to you,Which of the animals below do you want. 

Thanks


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG, is that tru?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 11, 2007)

beardy_boy99 said:


> lol, does he not realise they r illegal here?


99% chance that it is a scam. Cameroon is a common used country name in scams, as well as Nigeria.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

i don't think so.


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 11, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> Is the ball python pictured albino (as suggested above) or leucistic?


 
Here's the link with the picture, doesn't look leucistic to me, rather albino, look at the eyes.

Has anyone actually called the number in the ad or tried to? The phone number looks dodgy to me


----------



## brigo (Oct 11, 2007)

Theyre all scams lol


----------



## Kah. (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds dodgy. Surely with all the herp experts here, someone here would have discovered that earlier if it were true


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 11, 2007)

yep its a fraud just trying to get money out of ya. But who would be stupid enough to buy one


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 11, 2007)

It is clearly a scam. You pay money and get nothing. Unfortunately it appears Stewart is away until late October, so unless he has an internet connection wherever he is, that ad might stay up there for a while.


----------



## alex_c (Oct 11, 2007)

beardy_boy99 said:


> OMG, is that tru?


 nope


----------



## BeardieBoo (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah some people will do anything for money, but fortunately most people will see through it and be aware of the legal issues.


----------



## Spinipes (Oct 11, 2007)

100% Bs


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 11, 2007)

This guy sounds like he might be related to that Nigerian King's daughter who's always bugging me for my bank account details so she can share her royal inheritance with me...


----------



## zulu (Oct 11, 2007)

*re Ball*

The seller is Mr Samuel Bo we usedta smoke Dakka togedder and pick de bannanas,catching de snakes an de lizards,good ol Bo,send plenty of moneys!


----------



## OzRocks (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah a scam for sure....
Ive seen a few of these and all come from the same place
I just want to know why he said he was from vic when he then states that hes from cameroon.....only in africa!!


----------



## dorton (Oct 12, 2007)

Its a scam, prices are way off from market here in the states. Sounds like they just want to get some poor suckers money.
Later
Justin


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 12, 2007)

LOL @ zulu


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 12, 2007)

Most exotics can be found in Australia though. Sad but true


----------



## cockney red (Oct 13, 2007)

*Class act Zulu.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 13, 2007)

if you try and resolve the phone number at http://www.fonefinder.net/ it returns Norway as the country


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 13, 2007)

lol thats funny as - it just gets dodgyer by the minute!


----------



## nightowl (Oct 13, 2007)

Unfortunately you see a lot of this in the bird world to..... Blue & Gold Macaws for $800 shipped from Algeria, Northern Territory


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish everyone would stop referring to them as "ball pythons" !! thats the yank term !!!:lol:
Do you really want to be associated with the yanks ??:shock:

ROYAL python.....sounds so much better than ball !!


(if any of the spelling is incorrect blame the APS spell checker)


----------



## cockney red (Oct 13, 2007)

*Well said moreliaman. 'ROYAL PYTHON' :x*


----------



## TANN-MANN (Oct 13, 2007)

Stay away, there are a few scams out there with exotic pythons, I got the heads up on another forum yesterday. 
The laws aren't about to change any time soon people, if its not native then its illegal!!! not sure why people always think they suddenly become legal when they see an ad.
Basically all you have to do is cross reference the phone numbers and you will find they are from overseas. So either you will get scammed or they will attempt to smuggle some poor animal halfway across the world in a small box only to be picked up by customs and destroyed anyway.
THEY ARE NOT LEGAL!!! and probably never will be, so ignore them.

my rant for the day

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Retic (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I agree, I'm not sure when Ball Python became the accepted name, Royal sounds much more appropriate for such a nice animal. 



Moreliaman said:


> I wish everyone would stop referring to them as "ball pythons" !! thats the yank term !!!:lol:
> Do you really want to be associated with the yanks ??:shock:
> 
> ROYAL python.....sounds so much better than ball !!


----------

